# Ozarkian Drift boats



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

As the Prince of the "flip flop" it's only natural for me to fore-go current boating ideas and revert way back to old ones with renewed vigor. Secretively, I've been keeping my eye on old drift boat designs such as the Ozarkians and the ubiquitous Adirondack guide boat. You see, I've been using that Flats Stalker that I picked up a lil bit ago. Although I dislike it, It does represent a mode of transportation and fishing style that I really like. I'm not a go fast type guy when it comes to fishing. I like to enjoy the ride to my location, work the area well, and maybe do a little exploration. I have no desire to race to location "X". At least not most of the time. So When I see a video of folk easing along the water eye-balling for fish I get a fat smile across my face. That brings me to an Idea that I had a good while back that I should build a modified Ozark boat, slap a 4hp and troller on it and learn to vigorously shake my fist at you "double digit horse power" boaters as you blow past me on the goon! lol
Just an idea though, I mean, the goon and it's surrounding areas ain't always flat so I know ozark/adirondack/pole boat ain't the best idea but come-on...and old boy CAN fantasize right?









Jim Michalak has a sweet design...a bit long though:



















This guide using one. His is beautiful!
http://www.longboatoutfitters.com/


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Cool idea. I saw an old poling punt in the Cabelas in Gonzales, Louisiana and liked the basic concept. I usually find Michalak designs to be boxy and unattractive, but I've caught myself looking at that same design. Something about the simplicity grabbed me. Also look for poling punt designs. They are another style of the same thing. Most of the drift boat designs end up being long and narrow because they track better under human power. They are often poled as well as paddled. The Flat Skiff from Bateau would satisfy most of the parameters of a drift boat and it is meant to move at displacement speeds with a very small motor. It is supposed to be stupid simple to build, as are all the Michalak designs.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Look for Cambridge punt plans or Estate punt plans. There are various lengths available.

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh believe me Nate...I've looked long and hard at most of the English punt designs too. They just tend to be a bit on the heavy and wide side of the equation. I think American boats are a bit more suitable; lighter and more agile. Also, I've been trying pretty hard to find Poling skiff images from the Amazon and south east Asia. Those are some really cool boats too.
Actually, that FS-18 was the first boat that I bought plans for. I recall back when Jacques first announced that boat in his line up. I couldn't wait for him to make the plans available. When he finally did...I still sat on my arse for a few months before buying them. Since then, I've been wanting something a bit less complicated. I think it's over built for my needs. I asked about simplify the structure once and was Dunce hat'ed. Funny thing is I know two other designers with VERY similar boats who's structures are very similar. One of those designs is the 18' DK dingy from Boat plans DK.
http://www.boatplans.dk/boat_plans.asp?id=56
Beyond that I did come up with a space framing system that could be useful to simplify the build.
As much as I like cool looking boats I simply don't see a need to build a "commercial quality" boat in my garage. Gimme a place to stand, a place to sit, a place to pole, and great hull design. You know...I blame BRETT for these thoughts! lol

I agree, his designs ARE a bit boxy. My only issue with it is potential for hull slap...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'd hesitate to call the FS18 overbuilt if you planned on using it like the design is intended to be used. It is a bit harder to build than the D15 for instance, but I wouldn't let it discourage you from the build. Some of that is inherent to any design with a Vee. More importantly, the FS18 uses the lightest weight materials possible and requires more bracing. If you only planned on displacement speeds, you could make the bottom from thicker ply, sacrifice some bracing/stringers and the raised sole, but you'd probably be happier with another design if that was the case.

How did you want to change it that got shot down? They sometimes dismiss ideas in a knee jerk manner. I don't hold it against them because they devote days/weeks/months of thought to creating the best product possible and people immediately ask them to change it upon release. I can definitely see how that would rub their hair the wrong way. It is often best to figure out the best way to stay true to their design principles while meeting your specific requirements on your own. That is kinda what I did with the D15.

Is that Ozarkian a stitch and glue hull? Michalak sometimes like to screw things together. I've never seen a screw that didn't cause the ply around it to rot eventually, so I am strongly biased against retained hardware. I also don't build disposable boats, so different strokes for different folks. It looks like it would be pretty easy to shorten to 15-16'. 

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, nail on the head...I wouldn't have been zipping around on it so FOR ME it was over built. But I do realize that building it to a lesser degree would also limit it's usability. But at the time I didn't care. I never fully explained my intended changes and based on their responses I think they assumed the worst. It was sort of a "straw man" situation. I got some comments back that were simply NOT on par with what little I explained. I think folk over there are so eager to regurgitate the designers structural philosophy that they are unwilling to hear anything else out. It's like praising Jesus while in a budist temple. lol
Truth is, he uses a huge factor of safety. either that, or like MANY other designers, no calculations beyond L x B x T x Cb x (density of water) are run. Instead, general design parameters are utilized. There is nothing wrong with that but it does limit creative solution potential. I do it in my own profession as do many structural engineers that I work with. So I understand completely. I figure that FOR ME it would have been simpler to substitute one type of structure for another. Yeah, I would have had to increase my lamination schedule but ohwell. Uggg, let me stop. Back to the topic.

You are correct, the Michalak Ozarkian is NOT S&G. He explains that the prototype was only glassed at the seams and wasn't fully epoxied. I think it would be simple to create a hybrid of that design that didn't utilize bits of metal performing structural duties.

Nate, do you have a link to your D15? I like that skiff.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I loved every thing about the FS18 except for the vee.  It made it look too canoe like for my taste.  I wanted something half way b/t a FS18 and a D15.  No one quite had what I wanted, so I drew up my own plan.  Since I am not a pro at this stuff, I selected materials, planned my lamination schedule and laid out my interior bracing plan based on the D15 because it was the most similar in construction.  Look under Bragging Spot at the topic titled "I'm not just talking anymore!"  That is me.  I still have it upside down.

Screws make really good stitches!  You might be able to reduce the number of internal frames if you build S&G.  The epoxy forms a much stiffer joint, so usually fewer frames are needed.  The 4 HP should be light enough to not squat the rear of the hull.  If you do it, definitely post pics.  I'd be curious to see it.

If you are looking for a 16' design (you mentioned that 20' is too long and you are building in a garage, so I assume you want a 16' design) one other designer to consider is the Gator Boat Company. They have a flat back pirogue plan that you can build 16' long. If I was going to slam together a quick and dirty boat out of exterior luan to fish calm water with a small motor, that would be the one. It uses internal chine logs for longitudinal stiffness instead of stringers, which opens up the floor plan. It is fairly narrow, but you can figure out how to widen it if necessary. I'd consider going with that type of internal layout, but I don't want to give up the places to hide flotation foam.

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I know what you mean Nate. My issue at first with the FS-18 was that it's plan profile was too much like a pulling boat with it's max width at center instead of under the poling platform like many other shallow poling skiffs. Well, that was my thought at the time...
I ended up doing the same thing you did. I start designing my own skiffs. Heres a link to one of them:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1270433553/0

Sadly, when my system crashed I lost everything. I think I'll be rebuilding it soon and try to recover stuff from my failed drive.

Curently I'm going through a "divinycell and poly" phase. lol
I'm also considering outside storage (covered) which means I can increase length again. But it's like I say...I'm a flip flop!
As for the ozark. Once I have the hull dimensions it would be simple to modify for other construction methods.


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

OB: I like your thoughts and where you are going with this, but I agree with you and Nate on the concerns of hull-slap.

Can I suggest the same design, but with a rounded chine and bow? Maybe you would have some thoughts on how to achieve that .........


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I forgot about your older designs. I'd recommend you follow your initial gut feeling. I really like your original modified Vee design. That looked damn good and is very adaptable to many types of fishing. While I like to ponder the drift boat idea and hold philosophical discussions about how much fun it would be to use, it is a niche boat that leaves you with few other options. It is really easy to drift slowly in a fast boat while it is hella slow to make a 5 mile run in a displacement boat. Even if you don't need the speed 95% of the time, it comes in pretty handy the other 5% of the time.

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Just for the fun of it, I bought the plans. I don't think I will build it, the Osprey is still a better selection for me but I got a "jones" for boat plans. Just something else to add to my collection.


----------



## ghamptonp (Jan 3, 2011)

a friend of mine had this one built about a year ago. had him send it to me just thought i would share it since you seem to enjoy them


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> a friend of mine had this one built about a year ago. had him send it to me just thought i would share it since you seem to enjoy them



Thanks for posting that! That's a cool little floater. Looks to be about 16 foot long too. What does your friend say about it? Where does he use it?

Also, I noticed that you have what looks like a boggy creek 16 hull in your avatar, is it yours?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

old snapshot I found on line
same basic lines, but powered

http://www.co-engineering.net/images/First-Trailer-Boat.jpg


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

It is expensive to register a boat over 15'11" in Florida. Is there a way to register it as something other than a power boat?

Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html#7



> Is a non-powered vessel required to be registered and titled?
> 
> If the non-motor powered vessel is less than 16 feet in length, it is not required to be registered or titled.
> However, if the vessel is 16 feet or more in length, it is required to be registered and titled.


----------

